# Selenium 15SWS800 question.



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I did a search and nothing came up but I was wondering if anyone has had experience with the Selenium Pro 15SWS800 15" driver. It is advertized as a sub but has a Bl of 24.8 and an XMax of 6.5mm with a response graph showing role off at around 55 to 60 Hz. I was wondering how it was for speed and sound quality in the 50Hz to 300Hz range?

It looks to be of good build quality but…


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know what price it is but there are much more impressive drivers out there. I would worry about the 6.5 mm of excursion (at 10% distortion)
For generating 50 Hz and above I would go for a 10" driver with better Xmax.


----------

